# Strom Thurmond Lake BOAT Rental



## vince (Aug 2, 2011)

Is there anywhere some one can rent a boat on thurmond before the summer is over.Thanks. Website or #'s please.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2011)

Vince,
You might try checking with: 

Tradewinds Marina located in Columbia County off Hwy 221 near the Dam area.  Phone 706-541-1380      
Website:http://www.tradewindsmarina.info/index.html

Soap Creek Marina located in Lincoln County east of Lincolnton off of Hwy 378.  Phone 706-359-4100   
Website:  http://soapcreekmarina.net/


Vince, just one other thing.  The residents of Georgia still call this Clark's Hill Lake, whereas the residents of South Carolina call it Strom Thurmond Lake.  This happened several years ago when Senator Bob Dole from Missouri introduced legislation to re-name the Dam (and the South Carolina portion of the lake) to Strom Thurmond Dam and Lake in honor of his close REPUBLICAN friend Strom Thurmond.  If they wanted to name something after Thurmond, it should have been the Waste Treatment Facility in his home county of Edgefield, South Carolina because that facility was full of "it" and so was Strom Thurmond.  In his past history of being one of the longest serving Senators, he led a very checkered past and a lot of those shenanigans were ultimately revealed after his death.  As it turned out, Strom was the "proverbial" person that was in the "woodpile" so to speak.

PS:  Yes, I am a Republican but I never liked how this deal was handled.


----------

